# ROLAND GX24 Windows 7 64 bit driver



## comanchero (Oct 31, 2009)

*I bought a ROLAND GX24 I am looking for a 64 bit driver could anyone help me?*


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

comanchero said:


> *I bought a ROLAND GX24 I am looking for a 64 bit driver could anyone help me?*


Here you go:

http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Cutters&pm=GX-24


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

hi!

installed the driver and update the cutstudio to 64 bit, GX24 mounted and work, but the problem is when I select the cutting setup and do the properties for the GX24 to get the correct vinyl size "machine is not responding"..........

anybody who encounter this problem and did you solve it... many thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

100%pinoy said:


> hi!
> 
> installed the driver and update the cutstudio to 64 bit, GX24 mounted and work, but the problem is when I select the cutting setup and do the properties for the GX24 to get the correct vinyl size "machine is not responding"..........
> 
> anybody who encounter this problem and did you solve it... many thanks


How do you have it connected? This function ony works via USB. Is the computer finding the cutter? Does the driver say Online/ready?


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> How do you have it connected? This function ony works via USB. Is the computer finding the cutter? Does the driver say Online/ready?


yes, the laptop recognize the cutter and even cut the file from cutstudio. The problem is when I call for the properties to set the correct vinyl size, its like selecting the paper size on normal printer, the problem occurs...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Driver Link: http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Cutters&pm=GX-24

Please confirm if you are using a 32 bit or 64 bit system to ensure you download the correct driver. 

Installation Instruction (PDF or video): http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_faqsearchresult.aspx?ID=1209

Note: "Add Printers Wizard" does not work properly for installation. Please use "SETUP.exe" in the extracted folder. 
Please refer to "readme.txt" for installation. 

If you ‘Run” the driver, it will extract the contents of the file into your system. You will need to then browse to that folder, so please make a note of that path.


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

thank you all... got it work 

tried switch every USB port on my laptop, got same result. the machine comes with SATA port tried plug it in.... it's a miracle.... problem solve.


----------

